# FreeBSD and RAIDZ



## merlock18 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey all.  Got a question about support for RAIDZ in FreeBSD.
I just bought http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=19379668 and attempted to load OpenSolaris on it.  I just want to create a simple stable torrent server, to serve about 7 TB of info.  More uses and expansion will come later but for now...

So I cant install OpenSolaris.  Running into various installation problems.  Is FreeBSD going to be able to support me in running a RAIDZ2?  What do you think?


----------



## merlock18 (Jun 26, 2010)

I also added an OCZ 32GB SSD for the OS.  I dont care if the OS disk has ZFS.  Just the RAID attached.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 26, 2010)

merlock18 said:
			
		

> Is FreeBSD going to be able to support me in running a RAIDZ2?  What do you think?



Why not? Have You tried FreeBSD there?


----------



## merlock18 (Jun 26, 2010)

I dont understand that question.  
Solaris has built in compatibility/tools available to monitor your raidz and repair it if you run into problems.  Does FreeBSD offer this sort of thing?  Or just the ability to create zpools?  

Im also wondering about creating virtual machines in FreeBSD. (ZOne in OpenSOlaris)  Wanted to put my little torrent server app pretty much by itself in a VM so if it crashes, the entire server doesnt crash.

I did try to find some comparisons online specifically showing what type of supporting apps are available for RAIDZ on OS, Ubuntu, FreeBSD etc.  I havent been able ot find anything like that so I thought I would come here and hope to god someone would go "Hey yah i got a RAIDZ and its GREAT!" or something.  Know what I mean?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 26, 2010)

Search the forums. Lots of us run ZFS on FreeBSD (2x 18 TB storage servers at work, 240 GB media server/desktop at home, for myself).  And there are lots of threads about using FreeBSD and ZFS together.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 26, 2010)

merlock18 said:
			
		

> I havent been able ot find anything like that so I thought I would come here and hope to god someone would go "Hey yah i got a RAIDZ and its GREAT!" or something.  Know what I mean?



Hey yah I got raidz and its GREAT!
(well i use raidz, not raidz2)

About Virtualization.... FreeBSD jails + zfs is just AWESOME


----------



## vermaden (Jun 26, 2010)

@merlock18

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE supports ZFS v13, RAIDZ1 and RAIDZ2 are of course possible with as many disks as You like, I do it that way:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12082

About Solaris Zones, then FreeBSD Jails are Zones equivalent.


----------

